# Cali's first pumpkin



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What the.....??















Not impressed


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cali's coloring Definitely complements the
pumpkins!! 
What a pretty girl!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. Crappy pictures - cell phone. I don't have a smart phone. I think it's a blonde phone - pretty, nice cover, but not much inside. :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL!! Na, the pictures are better than you think!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Thanks. Crappy pictures - cell phone. I don't have a smart phone. I think it's a blonde phone - pretty, nice cover, but not much inside. :grin:


HA!! Mine is the same thing. I just updated my Tracfone to a smart phone look alike. All looks and not much for brains, but heck you can't beat $10/month.

Hope you saved the pumpkin seeds for roasting! That is my favorite part of carving a pumpkin!!


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

You could have entered these pictures in the contest  Fluffy calicos are just so pretty!


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

What an absolute beauty!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's adorable!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

"If you already ripped all the guts out... what's the POINT?"


She is so gorgeous and sweet looking.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I love your pics, and the pumpkin! We do cat themes too 

We did our pumpkins last night; many antics were seen.

Muffin trying to cuddle the pumpkins (they've become his best friends since I bought them a week ago, he literally lies the top half of his body on top of it and hug it close to him...silly kitty.

Torri, thinking they're terrifying. *eye roll* She got over that once the other cats went to bed and then tried to play chase with them, it turns out pumpkins know her rules! (aka, she likes 'chase' better when no one chases her...*sigh*)

Doran wanting all my attention, and NOT wanting to share with either his daddy OR the pumpkins.

And Jitzu...eating pumpkin guts. Seriously...weird cat.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I like how you carved it! Is that a jack-o-kitty?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

No. It was my first time ever carving a pumpkin. I didn't know what I was doing and I was really careless carving the top out. I forgot it has to fit back in. I made a girl's face, with dimples and bangs, and then I carved out a little section and put the top in the side of her head like a little bow.


----------



## feralkit (Oct 20, 2013)

I noticed the bow. It is quite creative. Great job, and beautiful cat!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Very creative,good jacko! 100 pts for originality,art,and style.


----------

